# Ruger Standard 61 model



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Just got in a 1961 Ruger Standard .22 with 6" tapered barrel, fixed sites, approx 98%. This one has the original box, warranty card, owners manual, and even the waxed paper wrapper. The delivery receipt is from Dec 1962. Stripped it down and cleaned the soup out of it last night. Will be shooting it today. I have $290.00 total in the weapon. I don't know that's a steal, but I think it's a pretty good price. Looking for feed back on that pricing.


----------



## Tiremanws (Dec 10, 2014)

You did good, a 55 year old pistol in 98 percent condition, that's well worth the money you spent.


----------

